# 25-06



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I have been told that this caliber is very flat shooting for a long time can anyone tell me whether this is correct? :sniper:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes. With the right loads and sighted in 4-5in high at 100 yards you will have a Dead on point of aim for deer size game out to 350-400yds.
Another new caliber that is similar ballistically is the .25WSM.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks i am really considering this caliber for my next rifle. :lol:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

can u hunt deer w/ a 25-6


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yes you can hunt deer with a 25-06. another way good gun is the 257 weatherby magnum, I can't believe I don't have one!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I love the 25-06 it is my favorite deer gun. It is flat shooting and has around a 3000 ft/sec velocity with a 117 grain bullet. The only thing that I don't like is that if you don't reload like we do not all sporting goods places will carry a variety of different bullets. With mine I set it 2 inches high at 100 yrds and it is right on at 200 yrs.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi MarineCorps

I have about 50 years of big game hunting experience under my belt, and with a lot of experience with calibers such as the 30-30, 30-06, 444 Marlin, 300 Win. Mag., 44 Mag rifle, .223, and the 25-06, and have extensively developed loads, chronographed and long range tested all of them. The 25-06, at least in my own experience, is potentially capable of extreme accuracy out beyond 600 yards. I would never take a shot at big game at that range, but the rifle certainly has the potential to precisely place a shot out there if the shooter can do his part.

Three years ago, I took a 350 pound mule deer with my 25-06 at over 300 yards. I have been badly infatuated with the cartridge ever since, although I got my elk this year with my .444 Marlin, and then there is that nice Ruger77 stainless 30-06 I haven't used yet...hmmm..maybe this year...


----------

